# Trek 5200 year?



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I found a bike online and it's an estate auction locally where I live. I am trying to find more info on the bike as the auction site only lists "Trek 5200". I have attached and hope someone recognizes the year. 

Cheers


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

my guess would be anywhere from 1999-2003


----------



## thejdj (Sep 23, 2008)

Or maybe even older, like a '96. IIRC, starting in '99 they had Rolf Vector paired-spoke wheels.

I think the nude carbon was a color in 1996.

And the last year for the lugged carbon tube frames was 95, but I could be wrong.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks to me like pre 1999.
It has threaded old style whimpy fork.
I would beware because the bottom bracket shell fails in the earlier models.


----------



## onefastbiker (Mar 23, 2012)

UN-painted (nude) OCLV frames were only offered one year. As I recall: Purple 1992, Black 1993, Green 1994 and Nude 1995. These are the same original design by Bill Read - very strong frames with excellent geometry and a comfortable ride!


----------

